# Yet another broke noob trying to buy some gear



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello folks. Sorry to clutter up the forum with another noob thread. I considered tacking my questions on to an existing one but wasn't sure about that either.

So I'm a noob. Getting a late start as I'm also approaching 40. Never skiied before boarding. Been out on five boarding trips so far, two with amazing powder, and now I'm addicted. Even one terrible icy day with some bad crashes didn't deter me.

Season's almost over but I want to get back out one or two more times. Realizing that the rental math isn't adding up and considering buying gear. 

Looking at eBay and Craigslist because I can't afford new, even with end of winter deals.

Stats: 5'9", 190-195lbs, size 9.5 shoe. No interest in the park. See myself becoming more of an all-mountain, carving type rider. Maybe even back country some day. Might try butters and presses and the like when I get my skills up, but no big jumps and flips. I can link turns now, although my technique needs tightening. I've had a couple lessons.

Nowhere around here to try on boots before purchase, which I gather is a big no-no, as boots are most crucial part of your setup. Considering a drive out to shops within 40 miles to try on boots, otherwise, hawking a bunch of eBay auctions.

Rental boards have all been 155cm true twin so far, to ease the learning curve. Thinking I should ride 155 - 160 range, regular camber. Would like to ride switch even though I'm not into freestyle. Maybe directional twin?

Help from the more knowledgeable?

Am I on the right track with these?

Used Burton Clash Snowboard with Medium Custom Bindings 155cm 21681 | eBay

Ride Snowboard 156 Cm | eBay

K2 Darkstar 157 cm Snowboard with Drake Bindings Very Nice | eBay


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I would stay away from ebay as you may pay too much for old crap! I mean crap! Stay away from that burton board it looks like it has never been waxed, ever. 

You can get some good deals here on the for sale section.

Try other sites where you can get this or even last years items for 40-60% off

www.moosejaw.com
www.whiskeymilita.com
www.steepandcheap.com
www.the-house.com
www.evo.com
www.dogfunk.com


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

I ride very similarly to you and I can definitely say that being able to ride switch on a twin board can extend your time on the hill, rather than the chalet. It also saves your lead thigh from that oh so wonderful burn! I bought boots online earlier this season without trying them on and absolutely hated them. It will be worth the long drive to try on boots! Keep in mind too, bigger board=better float in POW and a stiffer board handles speed better than a soft one, but will be harder to learn on. Camber will provide the best carving performance generally speaking, but if you are going to butter, consider a hybrid. Just one more thing, PLEASE wear wrist guards and a helmet when you are learning, I cannot imagine how many broken bones/concussions I would have had. As you become more experienced and learn how to fall correctly (Butt first-arms crossed-head tucked in) you can take them off. My father works as a PA near a big ski hill in the midwest and he told me that fractured wrists are the number one injury in snowboarders. I don't know your location, but the house boardshop in MN is fantastic for online or in-store purchases. Best of luck!
The House – Outdoor Gear, Outerwear & Bikes - Save up to 70%


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

*still searching*



Ravaging Rami said:


> Just one more thing, PLEASE wear wrist guards and a helmet when you are learning, I cannot imagine how many broken bones/concussions I would have had. As you become more experienced and learn how to fall correctly (Butt first-arms crossed-head tucked in)


Maaaan... I'm 38 years old. Strapped up the wrist guards and helmet from my first time on the mountain onward. I wish they had covered proper falling in my lessons though. Figured that out on my own... painfully.

I hit three spots within a reasonable drive yesterday. Deep discounts, so they were picked clean. Tried on a couple entry level Burtons that I could afford but I felt an ankle pressure point in one of them and my toes were cramped in the other. Didn't know if the latter is something you suffer through until the boots pack out or if that's a red flag, so I didn't purchase.

So my goal of copping my own gear before I try to get in one more end of the season trip didn't succeed. I may try to rent off the mountain at a local shop to save some coin and get some less beat up gear.

Thanks for all the advice and links. I'll keep looking.

To all who are reading, how long did you rent before you took the ownership plunge?


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

I personally bought a used setup on craigslist after renting for 4 times. Once it started clicking, I knew boarding was something I wanted to do every winter. I agree, you should definitely buy boots from a shop if possible or try on as many as you can. You made a good choice by not buying those boots that didn't feel right. I made the mistake by ordering burton boots online and thought that my liners would pack out after a few days riding. My toes were actually pushed against the toebox instead of just slightly touching it. God rid of the burtons and ended up being sized for a proper pair at a shop and went a .5 size up. 

Good luck!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait and buy during the off season, you can get some nice gear for low prices.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> Wait and buy during the off season, you can get some nice gear for low prices.


It's considered "off-season" up here already, even though we just got 20" of snow! Most of the shops already are in the 40% discount range...in another week they'll be practically giving stuff away, you should be able to buy demos or even new stuff at 70% off.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rpadc said:


> So I'm a noob. Getting a late start as I'm also approaching 40. Never skiied before boarding. Been out on five boarding trips so far, two with amazing powder, and now I'm addicted. Even one terrible icy day with some bad crashes didn't deter me.
> 
> Stats: 5'9", 190-195lbs, size 9.5 shoe. No interest in the park. See myself becoming more of an all-mountain, carving type rider. Maybe even back country some day. Might try butters and presses and the like when I get my skills up, but no big jumps and flips. I can link turns now, although my technique needs tightening. I've had a couple lessons.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the addiction....ur not too late and it only gets better. Started at 44 and now 55, never skied and ain't stopping til dead. Been through 6 pr boots, bindings and at least 8-10 boards...and mostly used and cheap but the past 2 years been getting new backcountry gear...yikes spendy shit. Anyway you can find high-end gear that some noob over-bought and then gave up...thus its in good condtions and they just want it out of the house. In reality a noob getting rid of this stuff has probably ridden it less than 6 days and it wasn't abused.

Idk where ur are; but if patient, know (really know!) what to buy and act quickly there are great deals to be had...but you got to scour CL, garage sales, swaps, fleabay, on-line sales and gear trade.

First...read and understand this....on boots

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

2nd...go for an intermediate, medium flex, twin (true or directional) in a regular (not wide or mid wide) 157 =/- 2cm for your heft and feet size. You basically want an all mtn, do every thing ok, non-specific pow, park, fs/fr board until you figure out your riding style and mtn conditions. Imho it will be better to go ahead and spend some coin on a decent board that fits the above criteria and thus avoid buying several boards. Its ok to buy a board that is more advanced than your skill level, if you are determined/persistent and don't mind getting your ass kicked until you develop some skills to ride the thing. This will be a steep learning curve...but will also lead to better skills in the long run. A cambered twin or get a twin c2btx...both have pro/cons when learning and really doesn't matter much...but a cambered will be a slight bit steeper to learn on. I'd recommend a gnu rider's choice in a 157 or something equivalent from lib or never summer. Btw one of my favorites and groomer board is a 10 yr old high-end stiffy cambered twin...for free...given to me because it was too much board for them.

Bindings...it doesn't matter that much, but go mid to stiffer for performance. Buy your boots first and then take them with you to make sure the bindings fit. Most of my bindings are old drake f60's...4 prs...with new burton ladders/ratchets and work fine...you can find old good condition drakes for $20-50 all day.

Anyway be patient...I've found drake limited's for $45, f60's for $15, twice found 32 focus boas at $50 a pair, k2 contour's for $35...all been used 1 or 2 days. High-end boards from $50+, good 20k gortex for under $50 and smith helmet and I/O's for $25.

Happy hunting!...all year long


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

*I just got schooled*

In a good way!

Thanks for the wealth of information! Much of it was in line with what my early noob research and experience has been telling me.

The best part is the advice on which board to cop. That's golden. I love the idea of diligent searching to come up on decent gear for the low $$.

For further info, since geography is a big part of how you experience the sport, I'm in MD, right outside of Washington DC.

My first boarding trip was to Steven's Pass, WA. Kicked my ass, but I made one decent green run after a day of lessons and busting my tail in crashes. 

Other trips:

Wisp (MD): Icy and manmade snow. Harsh. Switched to skis second day and reduced suffering.

Canaan Valley (WV): Warm conditions on first visit in Dec. '13. Very slushy. Lots o' powder and very cold on second visit a few weeks ago... AWESOME.

Montage (PA): Timed a visit with that massive east coast snowstorm last month. 18" - 24" POWDER!!! This was where the addiction became real.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

rpadc, don't expect the "new" board to hold up well in powder...it will sink, but for those icy conditions you are covered, if you don't catch an edge.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

triumph.man said:


> rpadc, don't expect the "new" board to hold up well in powder...it will sink, but for those icy conditions you are covered, if you don't catch an edge.


Noted. We just got lucky (spoiled) this winter with the huge powder dumps. Not anticipating getting that a lot unless I can travel.

May cop some impact shorts to go along with my other safety gear. But at least I know how to fall correctly now.

:dizzy:


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

*This may be the answer*

Baltimore Ski Warehouse - Discount Skis, Snowboards, Boots, Bindings, Helmets, Accessories and Service!

Anyone have any experience with this spot? Might be able to find some boots to go with my new/old gifted board and bindings!

I just hit Whitetail on Tuesday and got in a whole lot of runs in decent conditions. Thought that would be it for this season until I saw the forecast of more snow for next week.


----------

